# Where can I buy Huckleberries?



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

We used to visit relatives in the Pacific Northwest, and pick wild huckleberries that my mother would lovingly wash and add to pancake batter.









I MISS huckleberry pancakes! I think the logistics of mailing frozen huckleberries would be challenging, so where can I find canned huckleberries? I found huckleberry jam on ebay and on etsy, I think I could probably add that to pancake batter easily, but is not quite what I was looking for..

thoughts? recommendations?

I saw seeds on etsy, I might order some for my mother who has devoted part of her property to growing her own fruits and veggies (I am sure she would welcome huckleberry bushes), but what can I do in the meantime, (assuming huckleberries would grow here, but I don't see why they wouldn't).

Don't ask why I am craving huckleberry pancakes..


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

These people sell huckleberry products, including four pound buckets of berries :

http://store.xenite.org/huckleberries/

These people sell huckleberry pancake mix, and also semi-dried berries :

http://www.gbrfoods.com/

These people sell frozen berries :

http://www.oregonjam.com/cart/?action=View Items&catid=12&dept=Bucket of Fruit&category=Bucket of Fruit&categoryid=12&cart_no=&OregonJamCart=43a8b20 43ea6e5be960eeb3919f186f1

There's a list of other online retailers here, but a lot seem to just sell jam.

http://huckleberry.xenite.org/sellers


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Woohoo!


----------



## gunther23 (Oct 7, 2012)

you can actually order frozen huckleberries online as well. Northwest Wild Foods ships them frozen to your door. here is there address www.nwwildfoods.com . or you can call them 866-945-3232. i order them frequently, they have them year around.


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

What do you do with huckleberries? I grew some this year on a whim and you get A LOT of berries per plant. They taste terrible! I read to not pick them right away but wait until they lose their shine. That never really happened (They berried in early summer and got black a few weeks later and have just been sitting on the plant) and tonight the temps will drop below freezing so I picked a bunch. I have about 3 or 4 cups worth and don't have a clue about what to do with them.


----------



## john lakay (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi me and my dad have some for sell if you are interested $8.00 per lbs. Thank you


----------



## wholeearthharvest (Feb 25, 2015)

john lakay said:


> Hi me and my dad have some for sell if you are interested $8.00 per lbs. Thank you


I buy my huckleberries from http:www.wholeearthharvest.com
They have great deals and super fast shipping!


----------

